# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Lenteweer zorgt voor hooikoorts

## Niels

De komende week zal gepaard gaan met lente achtige temperaturen. Dit gaat er echter wel voor zorgen dat de hooikoorts flink zal aanwakkeren. Temperaturen van boven 12 graden is volgende week geen uitzondering. Elzen en hazelaars zullen tot bloei gaan komen.

Mensen met hooikoorts: succes!

----------

